

Which one should i select for building a website? Django or Zend - david_au

Hi,
  I want to run a website.I am a newcomer to web although i experienced c++ development.
  My concerns for website are:
  - Security, mainly for user account/password
  - Scale, to some degree it will decide my success or failure
  - Performance to access
  - Potential functions with Web Instant Messager embedded in Browser(could be light consideration now).
  Based on the above, should i select Django or Zend?
  Thanks in advance, your opinion does matter for me :)
======
rbanffy
Which one are you more comfortable with? Python or PHP?

I have long gone the Django way, never looked back.

To be fair, there is one thing I regret in going with Django - our products
written in Java always give the opportunity of exposition through heroic
action to solve a problem with the products or the servers they run on. The
Django systems never do that - they just keep working.

~~~
david_au
Thanks for your information, rbanffy, i didn't learn/use Python/Php before, i
prefer Python to PHP , but i am not sure whether it is easy to learn and to
use(seems PHP is easier to learn/use？) because i don't have so much time to
learn

~~~
rbanffy
If you could drop by my office, I could teach you enough Python for you to get
going in about two hours. And I am not a good teacher. ;-)

Having said that, my office is in Brazil. Won't be that easy.

Any intro to Python will do. There are dozens of them floating on the web.
"How to Think Like a Computer Scientist" is one that comes to mind. Zed's
"Learning Python the Hard Way" is also well regarded.

~~~
david_au
Thanks, anyway, Good idea, I hope visit Brazil in 2016:)

